# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Your SS#

## josh1anderson

Hello
I have a question about the Social Security Number, and what is the process of getting rid or returning the Number....

Hoping that there is someone that is able to help me

Josh Anderson

Josh1Anderson@yahoo.com

----------


## JoshLowry

Good question.  I think they are non refundable.  

Welcome to the forums.

----------


## Uriel999

we are all screwed and stuck with them

----------


## bossman068410

I would reccomend NOT putting your full name on the web. Anyone can type your name in search they will find your posts ect.  Think about it.  When you go on a date, go for a job, or anything people WILL and DO look you up.

----------


## RCA

Awesome first post and welcome to the forums!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

welcome to the forums, OP.  ~hugs~

----------


## JS4Pat

There is a way to do it...

----------


## TurtleBurger

> I would reccomend NOT putting your full name on the web. Anyone can type your name in search they will find your posts ect.  Think about it.  When you go on a date, go for a job, or anything people WILL and DO look you up.


With a name like "Josh Anderson" I think he's pretty safe.

----------


## Kludge

> With a name like "Josh Anderson" I think he's pretty safe.


=/ I share my name with some weird British sailor and someone who apparently hates Paris Hilton.

----------


## micahnelson

What about me? lawls.

----------


## TurtleBurger

> =/ I share my name with some weird British sailor and someone who apparently hates Paris Hilton.


You're all three the same person, admit it!

----------


## dannno

//

----------


## satchelmcqueen

you can have mine it is 365 98 76561

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I love this shirt... it expresses the truth:

----------


## Josh_LA

I believe you can protect it from being abused, but cannot  disconnect yourself from it

You CAN however, legally change your name.

----------


## akihabro

> I would reccomend NOT putting your full name on the web. Anyone can type your name in search they will find your posts ect.  Think about it.  When you go on a date, go for a job, or anything people WILL and DO look you up.


I agree!

----------


## akihabro

I guess get lifelock http://www.lifelock.com/  I know what you mean.  Sorry your parents enslaved you.  Life without a SS seems like illegal status to me.  I think I've seen a document where you can get it rescinded.

----------


## risk_reward

> There is a way to do it...


I'm guessing he doesn't want to kill himself.

----------


## KCIndy

> Hello
> I have a question about the Social Security Number, and what is the process of getting rid or returning the Number....


It's no use!!  You've been branded with the Mark of the Beast! *THE BEAST!!*

Yaaarrrrgghhhhh!!!!!  Aaaiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

>>>>>runs off into the night, screaming wildly<<<<<




whew!  
This tinfoil hat is making me all sweaty.

----------


## Barackistan

What the hell is the purpose for Social Security anyway?

No college professor has given me a straight answer about this. Any clue?

----------


## DamianTV

Social(ist) Security was originally implemented as a VOLUNTARY injury insurance system.  Read into that statement.  Insurance.  IE Fraud.  THen it became "mandatory".  Its not.  Its still VOLUNTARY.  Of course try to find one idiot in any HR department at ANY job that will tell you that.  Ask a Baby Boomer and they will tell you it is for "retirement".  It is, and never was a form of retirement.  This is one of the ways this system of govt destroyed itself.

You can voluntarily revoke your Social Security Number under false pretense or duress.  If you were assigned a Social Security Number before you were the age of 18, it is a violation of the law as you can not be legally obligated to said contract unless you were the age of concent.  You werent, thus, it isnt.

I just went thru this on another thread but basically what will happen is you will have to surrender also your Drivers License, and be prohibited from paying any forms of Income Tax.  Oh darn, Im so depressed, I cant pay my income tax!  And they cant withhold it!  Darn the bad luck!

Drivers License:  You Drive when you operate a vehicle for business.  The terms are very very legalese here.  Drive means you do it for business.  Like a taxi, or delivery.  Vehicle is something you Drive for business.  If its not for business, its an Automobile.  Very big legal definition there.  Automobile can be used to TRAVEL, not Drive.  You travel somewhere in your Automobile which can not be infringed on and is a Constitutionally Guaranteed Right.  You Drive your passengers (IE fare, think taxi) to their destination.  You escort your Guest in your automobile.

Ok enough of that.  Next up, citizenship.  You will no longer be a US citizen.  A US citizen is basically someone that lives in the property of the United States, but not a member thereof.  Such as D.C., Puerto Rico.  No Constitutional rights for US citizens.  Only Civil Liberties.  Thus, you will no longer be a US citizen with civil liberties, you will be downgraded to being a State Citizen and may only have the protection of Constitutionally Guaranteed Rights.

Then youre gonna get pulled over because the cops are going ape $#@! with funding cuts and need to bring in more money which must mean they must raise their ticket quota.  So they are gonna pull you over, bull$#@! excuse or not, give you a ticket for "no license" because cops only care about giving tickets, not whether they go thru in court.  Then youre gonna demand a trial by jury, which is guaranteed as a right, although you may waive said right.  So you get a trial by jury, and there wont be one dumb $#@! in the entire lot of the selected jury pool that knows the difference between State Citizen and US citizen and what the legal differences are.

Then youre gonna get stuck with a big fat fine thanks to your wonderfully incompentent jury that falsely convicts you and have to pay this big fat fine.  So you need to get a JOB.  You go and ask any place for a Job App, and the very first thing they will ask is "Are you a US citizen?"  If you answer YES to this, guess what, you just threw away all your constitutional rights, and have the legal rights of an illegal immigrant all over again.  But if you answer NO, you will retain your State Citizenship with your Constitutionally Guaranteed Rights, and the burger flipping manager that needs a self help book on how to pick your nose will look at that and think youre a illegal mexican and not hire you because his ass doesnt know either.

Moral of the story is that the Constitution is only a document to be followed if there is someone to enforce it, otherwise, unfortunately, its like Bush said, "its just a god damn piece of paper".

Revoking your SSN is more trouble than its worth, because of the times and most peoples ignorance toward the subject, not because of the law.

----

Edit:  For the record, can ANYONE find me one job application that does NOT require you to be a US citizen?  Pay attention to the capitalization there, capital C Citizen has constitutionally guaranteed rights, lower case citizen is a "2nd class citizen" and is not afforded guaranteed rights.  Can anyone find me one that asks if you are a "State Citizen" with that capitalization?  Or do they ALL say US citizen, lower case C?  Can someone please prove me wrong?  There are times I like to be proven wrong and this would be one of them!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Interesting... I would like to see court case rulings.

----------


## McDonald

> What the hell is the purpose for Social Security anyway?
> 
> No college professor has given me a straight answer about this. Any clue?


Watch the Obama Deception.  Halfway through Ron Paul's brother explains it.

----------


## hillertexas

Maybe you can help your kids:

http://www.strike-the-root.com/3/scarmig/scarmig1.html




> How I Said No to the Automatic Social Security Number
> 
> by Scarmig
> 
> This is the story of how I successfully refused to accept a Social Security Number for my child.
> 
> I simply said “no.”
> 
> Really.  That’s how easy it was.  I just said no, again, and again.
> ...

----------


## stilltrying

> Social(ist) Security was originally implemented as a VOLUNTARY injury insurance system.  Read into that statement.  Insurance.  IE Fraud.  THen it became "mandatory".  Its not.  Its still VOLUNTARY.  Of course try to find one idiot in any HR department at ANY job that will tell you that.  Ask a Baby Boomer and they will tell you it is for "retirement".  It is, and never was a form of retirement.  This is one of the ways this system of govt destroyed itself.
> 
> You can voluntarily revoke your Social Security Number under false pretense or duress.  If you were assigned a Social Security Number before you were the age of 18, it is a violation of the law as you can not be legally obligated to said contract unless you were the age of concent.  You werent, thus, it isnt.
> 
> I just went thru this on another thread but basically what will happen is you will have to surrender also your Drivers License, and be prohibited from paying any forms of Income Tax.  Oh darn, Im so depressed, I cant pay my income tax!  And they cant withhold it!  Darn the bad luck!
> 
> Drivers License:  You Drive when you operate a vehicle for business.  The terms are very very legalese here.  Drive means you do it for business.  Like a taxi, or delivery.  Vehicle is something you Drive for business.  If its not for business, its an Automobile.  Very big legal definition there.  Automobile can be used to TRAVEL, not Drive.  You travel somewhere in your Automobile which can not be infringed on and is a Constitutionally Guaranteed Right.  You Drive your passengers (IE fare, think taxi) to their destination.  You escort your Guest in your automobile.
> 
> Ok enough of that.  Next up, citizenship.  You will no longer be a US citizen.  A US citizen is basically someone that lives in the property of the United States, but not a member thereof.  Such as D.C., Puerto Rico.  No Constitutional rights for US citizens.  Only Civil Liberties.  Thus, you will no longer be a US citizen with civil liberties, you will be downgraded to being a State Citizen and may only have the protection of Constitutionally Guaranteed Rights.
> ...


Watch Robert Menards: The Magificent Deception  This will educate you on how to travel without a license, vehicle, registration, so on and so forth. When a cop gives you a ticket they are required to give you the top copy because it is a Bill of exchange. If not sign it under protest and duress bill of exchange not presented. Its all about who is in dishonour of the courts. Watch his videos they are magnificent. Lastly yes your social security number was more than likely assigned to you when you were under the age of consent. You can rescind your SS, everything is voluntary, you have a choice but you must educate yourself on how to become a freeman on the land. *You are in fact a bonded slave with your SS and birth certificate.*

It is setting up a strawman person (3rd party) to represent you the human being in the court of law that unsuspectingly have no idea about.

----------


## rbu

Very simple process.

Stop acknowledging a name. No one can prove you have a name unless you agree that you do and acknowledge it.
Stop saying you know your birth date. You DO NOT know when you were born. It is hearsay and just what you've been told. You had no ability to note the time and date the second you came out.
You do not know who your mother is. Again, you had to ability to recognize your mother the second you came out. You cannot know for 100% FACT, hearsay.
Same with father, hearsay.
Stop acknowledging any numbers previously associated with your former name. No one can prove such a number exists if you do not agree and acknowledge one does indeed exist.
Stop acknowledging any certificates/licenses or any other government documents that have been associated with your former name.


The ONLY people that want you to acknowledge this information is those who want to keep track of you. I do not need your name, birth date, ss#, license, mother's name, father's name or any other document to talk to you or buy/sell/trade something from/to/with you.

Remember, the 13th Amendment prohibits involuntary servitude. Just know that when you acknowledge any of the above listed, you ARE volunteering.


* This information is to be used only if you have not committed a crime against another person. It only works when they want money from you in some form or fashion.

----------


## Roxi

during our trek around the country for the campaign we picked up a couple in michigan. both of them were in their 50's and had renounced their SSN's a long time ago, they did it based on principals of liberty and described horror stories to me about what they have gone through since because of it.

they both said if they could do it over again they wouldn't have gotten rid of them, because of the headaches it caused them.

Ill try to contact him and see what info he can give me about it.

----------


## akihabro

I've seen this video and thought it was applicable to Canada.  I would love to not have a SS#.  If I was more entrepreneurial then I wouldn't need to worry about getting hired by someone else.  Shoot wouldn't this void you from paying taxes?  I know about ITIN's.  Its hard to garnish wages or track someone down who pays things in cash and doesn't have a financial record.
Here's my socialist security number 123-\ /011_1-71017

----------


## mrsat_98

> Hello
> I have a question about the Social Security Number, and what is the process of getting rid or returning the Number....
> 
> Hoping that there is someone that is able to help me
> 
> Josh Anderson
> 
> Josh1Anderson@yahoo.com



It has been a while since I saw it but there is an official SSA form SS-8 I think that is posted in these forums. http://www.losthorizons.com/phpBB/index.php

You might want to do a little research in to "fraud" and its effects and then review 42 USC 405 (c)(2)(C)(i) :

(C)(i) It is the policy of the United States that any State (or political subdivision thereof) may, in the administration of any tax, general public assistance, drivers license, or motor vehicle registration law within its jurisdiction, utilize the social security account numbers issued by the Commissioner of Social Security for the purpose of *establishing the identification of individuals affected by such law*, and may require any individual who is or appears to be so affected to furnish to such State (or political subdivision thereof) or any agency thereof having administrative responsibility for the law involved, the social security account number (or numbers, if he has more than one such number) issued to him by the Commissioner of Social Security

I was never given any  NOTICE of this as it was intentionally concealed from me rendering any SS# void ab initio as if it never existed. I sometimes wonder if a police officer enforcing Driver's License laws etc is a violation of 18 USC 201.

----------


## DamianTV

Quick question, while were on this topic, in standard courtrooms you find American Flags (not unusual) with gold fringe indicating the court is operating as an Admirality Court or Military, so Constitutional Rights are not recognized in Courts of Admirality.  

Im pretty fuzzy on this whole concept, anyone else care to fill us in?

(of course, long term and the big picture, who really gives a $#@! if a flag has a gold fringe on it unless they are flat out saying they are operating as a court of admirality and fly said flag due to that fact)

----------


## Objectivist

> Hello
> I have a question about the Social Security Number, and what is the process of getting rid or returning the Number....
> 
> Hoping that there is someone that is able to help me
> 
> Josh Anderson
> 
> Josh1Anderson@yahoo.com


Try changing your name and when you do, tell the clerk that you don't have a SS#. At that point you might be committing perjury.

----------


## 1776Patriot

My question is how does one get a job without such?

----------


## Objectivist

> My question is how does one get a job without such?


Maybe you should ask the 20 million illegal immigrants?

----------


## asimplegirl

> My question is how does one get a job without such?


Get a job that pays cash....they don't ask for your info..I've done it in my younger years...Go in, tell the owner you will accept a dollar less than his other workers, all he has to do is pay you in cash.  They never ask anything except maybe why... I always told the truth..."Because I am 17, and I have no idea how to file taxes."

LOL.

----------


## cindy25

I was told one time by an Amish vendor at a county fair that they are exempt

----------


## nate895

I have a question in this whole deal: I intend on being a professor of history and write on the subject, won't it be pretty easy to skate by without a Soviet Socialist Slave Number? 

I have noticed that in government and college forms, there are numerous ways to get out of social security. Luckily I have only ever written it down once on a document myself, and I was 15 (I am 16, 17 on the 22nd) so I was a minor "incapable" of making those kind of judgments. 

Also, I remember a document posted about resigning from Socialist Insecurity on this RPF some time ago, does anybody have a link?

Edit: NVM, I found the link:

http://sedm.org/Forms/AvoidingFranch...tIndenture.pdf

----------


## nate895

> I was told one time by an Amish vendor at a county fair that they are exempt


The Amish are exempt from everything, they are the freest people in America. What sucks is that I have noticed a slight intensity of coverage of the Amish in recent years and not all of it is positive. I even remember attempted government action against them in Wisconsin based on sanitation codes, but the locals got pissed. They are the last bulwarks of true freedom in America.

----------


## Njon

This sounds interesting: http://www.livefreenow.org/index.php...d=22&Itemid=60

*Note: I cannot vouch for this; I haven't tried it or taken the course.*

As far as federal law making something involving Social Security a crime (as this discusses), I cannot go along with that because the only legitimate things that count as federal crimes are stated in the Constitution, and Social Security isn't even Constitutional to begin with. Then-Vice President Jefferson spoke about this concept in the Kentucky Resolutions of 1798.

But at least if this works, maybe it could be used to get your SNN off government computers and recoup costs for violations.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

No one 'has' a SS number, they are all the property of the federal government, that are _assigned_ to people. The one stop center for completely detaching oneself from SS and IRS nonsense is sedm.org---that site has all the forms and explanations needed to address restoring your sovereignty.

----------


## asimplegirl

Is this site you provide completely legal?  And, once you don't have a ssn, what happens? Can the gov not find you?

----------


## rbu

> No one 'has' a SS number, they are all the property of the federal government, that are _assigned_ to people. The one stop center for completely detaching oneself from SS and IRS nonsense is sedm.org---that site has all the forms and explanations needed to address restoring your sovereignty.


Why would you send in forms? Simply STOP acknowledging it. No one can prove it is yours unless YOU say it is. It must come from your mouth.

----------


## brandon

SS# is simply your bank account number at the federal reserve.

----------


## roho76

> during our trek around the country for the campaign we picked up a couple in michigan. both of them were in their 50's and had renounced their SSN's a long time ago, they did it based on principals of liberty and described horror stories to me about what they have gone through since because of it.
> 
> they both said if they could do it over again they wouldn't have gotten rid of them, because of the headaches it caused them.
> 
> Ill try to contact him and see what info he can give me about it.


I hung out with a couple from MI after the convention last year that had done the same. I wonder if they are the same people. He showed me his paperwork from his wallet about the whole ordeal. Said he has been walking along the side of the road and been pulled over by cops and the officer was absolutely confused by their status. They were the nicest people and I wanted to give them a ride back to Irish Hills area but I had to get home to my family.

----------


## Kraig

> during our trek around the country for the campaign we picked up a couple in michigan. both of them were in their 50's and had renounced their SSN's a long time ago, they did it based on principals of liberty and described horror stories to me about what they have gone through since because of it.
> 
> they both said if they could do it over again they wouldn't have gotten rid of them, because of the headaches it caused them.
> 
> Ill try to contact him and see what info he can give me about it.


No way in hell I will have kids and then proceed to let them be ID tagged with this bull$#@!, but then again all the hell they would have to go through because of it only makes me want to not even have kids.  Sucks because in other ways I am really starting to want them.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Yes, free speech is still legal, and you might trouble yourself to look at their materials to judge for yourself. The government may still try to track you, but it is helpful for Americans to resist readily giving them the means of tracking and controlling your finances by providing that slave number on all your paperwork---stop being an unpaid government informant against yourself.

----------


## josh1anderson

Here is the link that now answers the question......
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=188896

I hope this will help you, in finding out about you SS#

----------

